# Anyone out there ever milked a boer goat????



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

We started out raising boer goats, and are now raising nubians. At one time, we even had 2 nubian/boer (1/4Boer, 3/4nubian) mixes, who we milked. We mixed there milk with the other 7 nubians we were milking. I am curious if anyone on this board ever raised boer goats and if they ever tried milk from them? Does it taste the same? Is the consistency basically the same? I ask this because when we downsized our farm, we kept one boer goat for breeding with our nubian buck for nuborian mixes. I think I might try to milk her and see what it tastes like, but I wanted to see if anyone else has milked a purebred 100% Boer Doe. Thanks. Tara


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Milked her, yes. Drank it, No. 100% Fullblood doe whose kid just never got the sucking reflex. Tubed the little booger. We gave her excess milk to our Saanen kids, as we had more demand than supply last Spring and really needed the Saanens' milk for our pet customers as well as the house.

She was easy to milk, just don't know about the taste, sorry. Higher in butterfat than a Nubian, so should be pretty creamy.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I've had goats that were mostly Boer and I have milked them. I usually fed it to kids, but not because it was Boer milk. I needed it for the kids. My Isis is 1/4 Boer, 1/4 Spanish and half La Mancha. We drank her milk all the time. My friend used to run a commercial dairy. She had some of the first fullblood Boers in Montana. One of them was a sweet doe named Foldy. She was milked daily along with the dairy breeds. We were also milking a few half Boers at the dairy. Boer milk has high butterfat and the cheese plant was delighted. It tastes alot like Nubian milk. The reason most folks don't milk Boers is that they don't produce as much as dairy breeds and the kids need it all. If a Boer doe loses her kids, the doe is tame and the milk needed, we've milked them. Kathie


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, after being out of goats altogether for a bit over a decade, we decided to get back into them via Boers. We milked them by hand since we practice CAE prevention and pasteurize everything before feeding the kids. Though we never had an abundance of milk from them, we had enough left over to drink and make some cheese. Couldn't detect any difference between them and our previous herd of Nubians. Flavor was very good and cream content similar to the Nubians.
Well, it worked because we're back into dairy again too with three Toggs along with the three Boers. So comforting to be secure in meat and milk during hard times.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Last January I had a full blood Boer doe give birth to two doelings. She loved one and hated the other one so I got it to raise. I milked the Doe and fed it to the baby in a bottle while she was tiny. I tasted her milk and it tasted fine to me. No off flavor at all. I have 3 boer does that I can milk. This doe and her doeling I raised and a doeling of Annie's. I started when they were little rubbing all over them and touching their udders so they wouldn't be jumpy about it.


----------

